# How to price vintage 1987 Cannondale SM400



## dvzzz (Apr 27, 2011)

Folks, need advice on how to assess the value of the vintage 1987 Cannondale SM400, are their sources for that? Many thanks.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

No sources for valuing older bikes, not like cars at all. 

A 400 series anything from Cannondale is basement level, so it's not worth much. All super shiny and perfect? Maybe 150/200 or so. Used condition, nicked and dirty? Under 100 all day long. 

Want to know what it's really worth, put it on eBay, no reserve, starting bid of $5 and see where it ends up.

FWIW? There's a whole sticky on "what's it worth" questions, at the top of the forum here. Peruse it at your leisure.


----------

